# Help with my stance?



## Pickle (Oct 25, 2011)

So i just took my new board out, and my stance does not feel right. It almost hurts to go on my to side, and is very easy to go heel. I usually feel like i have to stay on my toe side, in order to not catch my edge. How can i change this? right now, its at -15 15, centered, and with equal over hang on each side. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Pickle (Oct 25, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> How is your forward lean and are you rotating your highbacks? Highback rotation can in some cases make the board feel catchy on heelside. If you have a lot of forward lean cranked in, this too can also make the board very heelside bias. Lastly, check your stance width. Often people set things up as wide as they can go because it is thought to be the cool way to ride. When doing this, a person can set a stance that is too wide for their body. A stance that is too wide will usually show up first as difficulty in toe side turn initiation.


what to you mean by "rotating" into my highbacks? my stance width is centered. (im 6' 1'" on a 156) and it feels natural. the only thing that doesent feel natural, are my angles. when standing in front of my board, my feet are naturally at greater angles. is there anything wrong with going with something higher then 15, perhaps 20? would doing so help with my problem?


----------



## Pickle (Oct 25, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

what was it at last year? What exactly hurts? Your knees? your toes? your pinky finger? hard to diagnose. 
have you any kind of foot issues? 
Might be your boots. Are they New? Did you try them on before buying? Are they the right size?

IS it a Park Pickle? = is your board Backwards?

You can ride your board at 90 degrees out doing a spread eagle if you want.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You'll have to be more specific I think. Where does it hurt when going toe-side? Sounds weird. Have you tried tweaking your bindings on the hill by small amounts? Go for small angle changes and try a run or two. Like you say, when you are standing your feet are 'turned out' more than the angles you have set.

I stood at approx stance width and angled my feet out til it felt right to squat down, like my knees and everything were in alignment and comfortable. That gave me a place to start.

Go back to looking at some youtube vids of how to set up bindings for your height and favoured stance perhaps?

I ride a 158 and am 5'11", my bindings are centered on the holes and it feels perfect, not too wide or narrow. 6'1" on a 156 doesn't sound crazy but if anything centered could be a bit narrow?

Hope that's some help!


----------



## Pickle (Oct 25, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> what was it at last year? What exactly hurts? Your knees? your toes? your pinky finger? hard to diagnose.
> have you any kind of foot issues?
> Might be your boots. Are they New? Did you try them on before buying? Are they the right size?
> 
> ...



this is a new setup. it hurts in the back of my calves the most. the boots are used, and fit well. it is a ride DH, and no, its not backwards


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

a new setup... was there an old setup? what were those angles? 

What bindings are they? are they also new? Im asking because when i tested the new K2 Formula bindings. They were completely redone and made about an inch taller. i could feel the thing digging into me through my boot.

Or as Snowolf said forward lean might be funky. 

Or Your muscles need to be worked in.


----------



## Pickle (Oct 25, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> a new setup... was there an old setup? what were those angles?
> 
> What bindings are they? are they also new? Im asking because when i tested the new K2 Formula bindings. They were completely redone and made about an inch taller. i could feel the thing digging into me through my boot.
> 
> ...


my old setup was my first board. i just kept it set up the same way it was from the factory. 

yes they are new bindings, Forum faction 2011


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> a new setup... was there an old setup? what were those angles?


If the angles etc worked for you on the old board, maybe try starting with something similar on the new one.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Pickle said:


> my old setup was my first board. i just kept it set up the same way it was from the factory.


Your bindings came mounted to the board from the factory?


----------

